# Ear piercings Paphos/Limassol



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know of anywhere in the Paphos/Limassol area where my wife can get her ears pierced (again - she's not had earrings in for quite a while and the holes have totally closed up)...She did have them done around the bar street area and had a nice ear lobe infection to boot - we went to a local tattoo parlour to ask for info after the event & they said not to have them done in the aforementioned bar street area but to go to Limassol where there are shops registered to carry out piercings...does anyone have any preferences that we can follow up?

Many thanks

Big-bad_dave


----------

